# 6 Piranhas Vs. Kissing Fish



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Made a new video the other night...I bought 3 of those "kissing" fish or whatever...But unfortunately...I only got one of the feedings on tape...The tape ran out when they attacked the 2nd one...And they just took too damn long to finish off the 3rd...But here's the video of the 1st attack.

Enjoy:

http://media.putfile.com/Piranhas-Attack-Kissing-Fish


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

cool vid man...got there a little slow...shoulda starved them more


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet video j2, I love the songs u play in the videos keepin it real


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

excellent vid...keep them coming!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool vid. Thanks for sharing.

BTW, I would consider moving that big center piece out of your tank. I think it would open it up considerably more. And while I'm suggestioning things, I think we should do away with the whole verses rhetoric, like ' 29, 13" starving pygos vs. a fat and slow feeder '. It isn't really a fight and no one really thinks the feeder has a chance of winning. I mean, no really said, " Come see Mike Tyson vs McNeilly." They said, "Come see Mike Tyson whoop the heck out of some stupid white guy who won't be able to complete whole sentences or see colors in a short while." Just my thoughts. . . .


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice, yea u shoulda starved them for a while longer...they didnt eat the whole thing lol..


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice vid as always J2.

It's always a pleasure to watch a J2 vid.

Keep them coming man.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice video, that pack is hugh! The tank isnt so bad either


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments guys...









Just for some info...They did eat all three fish...They just took their time...Oh and they did finish off that head too...I just wanted to make a nice quick vid.









Oh...and yeah...I did decide to take out the centerpiece.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick vid or short vid. Your the man when it comes to vids. I love your work and keep them rolling man.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Love the music J2. You have a very good selection of music.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

your videos are always the best J2 keep up the good fuckign work


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice video, for sure.

Looks like you could use a little bigger tank though. Those pygos are big.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice vid and what song was that


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great video thanks for sharing...

does that water dropping into the tank from your emp 400's get annoying? Or do you have it that way for a reason?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

patriotsfan said:


> great video thanks for sharing...
> 
> does that water dropping into the tank from your emp 400's get annoying? Or do you have it that way for a reason?


Thanks and no it doesn't get annoying...It was just like that because the water evaporated alot...I did a water change after this video and filled it up higher.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

what happen to da second one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, it's odd to see how many people on this site actually think that sh*t is cool. Never looked at the video or even care to... I dont support this bull sh*t one bit


----------



## phillip (Oct 8, 2005)

thats proper sly thats a fishes life (3) u just lost


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if u guys dont like why the hell are you posting????????


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Wow, it's odd to see how many people on this site actually think that sh*t is cool. Never looked at the video or even care to... I dont support this bull sh*t one bit


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

didnt pfury talk about this in the suggestion box if you dont like dont post


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt pfury talk about this in the suggestion box if you dont like dont post










still entitled to voice your opinion... after all it is an open discussion board.

as for video - only good thing i can say is cool music


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mauls said:


> didnt pfury talk about this in the suggestion box if you dont like dont post











[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=104205


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt pfury talk about this in the suggestion box if you dont like dont post











[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=104205
[/quote]

as already mentioned that this is a open discussion forum. People are allowed to post their opinions as long as they are not disrespectful to other members. The only thing I really have to add here is, J2 thank you for the warning in the topic man







BTW, are these those gorumai kissing fish things? 
Anyways, you all have a great day.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt pfury talk about this in the suggestion box if you dont like dont post











[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=104205
[/quote]

better hit the report button and tattle


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> as already mentioned that this is a open discussion forum. People are allowed to post their opinions as long as they are not disrespectful to other members. The only thing I really have to add here is, J2 thank you for the warning in the topic man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I beleive they are...And you're welcome for the warning...My videos will always have that.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that was cool. good music too.

have you tried a crawfish or lobster yet?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> that was cool. good music too.
> 
> have you tried a crawfish or lobster yet?


Thanks...But no...I don't think I will ever try feeding those to my P's...Mainly because I don't want my Piranhas to get injured in any way.









But I would love to see someone else try it.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

that was a tight vid man, they divoured that fish lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

good point, don't want to endanger your p's... would be cool tho.

I'll have to come up with another, better idea!


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I´m glad that you chose a smaller fish instead of a large oscar so they finish it off


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

kool vid man!!!!







but they even finish the poor kissing fish







bacause of their size one of them should be able to eat eat in two bites :nod:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

J2: How about a big, bubble-eyed goldfish for the next feeding? I hate those things! The LFS calls them 'fancy', and I call them fugly.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> J2: How about a big, bubble-eyed goldfish for the next feeding? I hate those things! The LFS calls them 'fancy', and I call them fugly.:nod:


You know, I have thought about those things a few times...Because they are ugly as hell...It would almost be doing them a favor...









But I think my next video is going to be a large Pleco...My friend has one that is outgrowing his tank...and he has no one to give it to...I said...I'll give it a nice home...Inside my Piranaha's belly's.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

J2 FINALLY!!!!!! ive been waiitng so long for another one

awsome vid


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> if u guys dont like why the hell are you posting????????


Why post against something that I dont like? Are you saying that it isnt alright to protest anything? Are you saying that you should just take in what people do, even if you dont support it? Are you saying that people dont have a voice? Sorry sir, but you are a huge hypocrit. Are you going to tell me that if someone made a video with 4 24" snakeheads vs 3 6" rhoms and the snakeheads just devoured them, that no one would complain.. including yourself? People would complain, and I'm sure you being the huge hypocrit that you are would be the first to tell him just how wrong it is. Why? Because you dont care about any other fish other than your precious piranhas. Because you think they are the #1 uber cool predators that can be kept. Am I right, or am I right?

Please, dont post anymore idiotic bullshit like this.

And making a pleco *vs* 6 piranhas vid... wow... you sure are a badass. Why not just throw in a pork chop? I'm sure it'd fight off those piranhas just as much as the big bad pleco woud








.

And to all those people out there who dont even care about my point of view, kiss my ass. Because I honestly couldnt care less about what your opinion is on the matter









Have a nice night. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> if u guys dont like why the hell are you posting????????


Why post against something that I dont like? Are you saying that it isnt alright to protest anything? Are you saying that you should just take in what people do, even if you dont support it? Are you saying that people dont have a voice? Sorry sir, but you are a huge hypocrit. Are you going to tell me that if someone made a video with 4 24" snakeheads vs 3 6" rhoms and the snakeheads just devoured them, that no one would complain.. including yourself? People would complain, and I'm sure you being the huge hypocrit that you are would be the first to tell him just how wrong it is. Why? Because you dont care about any other fish other than your precious piranhas. Because you think they are the #1 uber cool predators that can be kept. Am I right, or am I right?

Please, dont post anymore idiotic bullshit like this.

And making a pleco *vs* 6 piranhas vid... wow... you sure are a badass. Why not just throw in a pork chop? I'm sure it'd fight off those piranhas just as much as the big bad pleco woud








.

And to all those people out there who dont even care about my point of view, kiss my ass. Because I honestly couldnt care less about what your opinion is on the matter









Have a nice night. I'm done with this thread.
[/quote]










Wow, you have Mike Tyson fighting a child.....who would have thought it would have went that way.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i just think its stupid how you make it piranha *VS* something, like its an actual battle. When in reality the fish has no chance to survive, then someone suggest make a piranha vs a crawdad or something, and you say you dont want to danger your fish. If i was a boxer i'd like to fight for you, because i'd be fighting school kids all day.

Feed what u want, although all the sh*t u feed isn't by any means necessary, but dont make it a BATTLE of the fish scene. LIke lemmy said, if i fed my redtail some piranha's you'd all cry how thats wrong etc. I dont do it, i just feed my RTC the necessary food.

O well i can't wait to see your future battles.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wait till i feed my rhom vs. fouton vid

i still thought the vid was pretty good but oh well cant impress everyone


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

6 p's vs a pleco? What the hell is the point? put something in there that can defend itself then see how mad u will be when your p's get injured. How would you like to be put in a room with a professional boxer


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2: How about a big, bubble-eyed goldfish for the next feeding? I hate those things! The LFS calls them 'fancy', and I call them fugly.:nod:


You know, I have thought about those things a few times...Because they are ugly as hell...It would almost be doing them a favor...:laugh:

But I think my next video is going to be a large Pleco...My friend has one that is outgrowing his tank...and he has no one to give it to...I said...I'll give it a nice home...Inside my Piranaha's belly's.








[/quote]

















Id give that pleco a great home. Thats TRULY a complete shame.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

mauls: i like your point, piranhas vs. some defenseless fish makes no sense, should read rbp kills a .......

but lemmy come on...you make a point but you are on a piranha website...if this was a cichlid site i would get your point but realize the audience, i know you want a response and all, but give me a break this a a pirahna website, most of the people on here purchased these fish because of the perception (spelling?) of the piranha. I understand both views, believe me i do, but dont just start the same arguement over and over again. it gets old

i understand both sides of this argument completely but you need to realize that j2 has a side of the "coin" and so do you...you either agree with it or you dont but why do they same responses need to be made at every single one of his threads? I mean does your "freedom of speech thread" mean that he is goin to stop feeding threads...i doubt it.

i usually dont get into these sort of back and forth thread but it just gets old...i mean its going to happen not matter what...piranhas kill other live fish and thats what is going to happen forever.

I really don't mean to sound like an ass or an "i love to see p's kill other fish guy" (mainly becuse i havent seen my p's kill a live fish for over a year) but its going to happen either way.

(((J2))) nice quality video.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

there his fish, he's going to feed whatever he wants to them weither i like it or not. Its just gay how you make is a VS. battle like i said earlier, im suprised you dont post your piranha's record in ur sig.

Piranha's 4-0 TKO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Demolished!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Kissing gouramis








How gay is that, if your desperate too impress all the 14 yr old kids on p-fury why not give them a proper fight...stick your Ps in with a breeding pair of dovii, stick them in with a aligator gar, stick them in with a few big channa. might be worth watching then.
Im not againt these videos, i could care less tbh your fish you can do whatever you want with them, but how anyone can be impressed with a group of red bellys taking down a gourami is beyond me, same applies for a pleco.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> if u guys dont like why the hell are you posting????????


Why post against something that I dont like? Are you saying that it isnt alright to protest anything? Are you saying that you should just take in what people do, even if you dont support it? Are you saying that people dont have a voice? Sorry sir, but you are a huge hypocrit. Are you going to tell me that if someone made a video with 4 24" snakeheads vs 3 6" rhoms and the snakeheads just devoured them, that no one would complain.. including yourself? People would complain, and I'm sure you being the huge hypocrit that you are would be the first to tell him just how wrong it is. Why? Because you dont care about any other fish other than your precious piranhas. Because you think they are the #1 uber cool predators that can be kept. Am I right, or am I right?

Please, dont post anymore idiotic bullshit like this.

And making a pleco *vs* 6 piranhas vid... wow... you sure are a badass. Why not just throw in a pork chop? I'm sure it'd fight off those piranhas just as much as the big bad pleco woud








.

And to all those people out there who dont even care about my point of view, kiss my ass. Because I honestly couldnt care less about what your opinion is on the matter









Have a nice night. I'm done with this thread.
[/quote]

its not about that man its about giving other people respect and by the looks of it by calling his thread " Bull sh*t" you are not giving him any. if you dont like dont post atleast give him some respect which you clearly didnt give him and you derailed his thread


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

HOLY sh*t !


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice video, think its time for an upgrade of their tank though J2.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

piranha vs kissers? and most of you think its cool? lol

its a waste of fish and in my opinion the "cool " brigade amonst you are a discrace to piranha keepers worlwide.
adolecents playing with preditory fish i hope mommy takes them away ............soon.

j2......................shame on you


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Let me go on record about the whole "VS." thing. I do that for a JOKE. I know its not a fair fight...I know that...Geez...You guys honestly think that a I thought it was going to be fair??? I don't want it to be fair...I don't want my babies, that being my piranha's, injured by any other fish...So of course I'm not going to put a Devoii Cichlid or anything like that in there.









I stress this again...the VS. is a JOKE. We all know my Piranhas are going to win.









And...These videos are not to impress anyone...they are for people who like to see Piranhas tear things up...Which is why I bought them in the 1st place...If you don't agree with that...That's fine...But don't insult me or what I do...If you don't like it...Why bother posting your bs??? It's not going to change me or anyone like me...So just save your breath.

Thanks and







.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

patriot said:


> piranha vs kissers? and most of you think its cool? lol
> 
> its a waste of fish and in my opinion the "cool " brigade amonst you are a discrace to piranha keepers worlwide.
> adolecents playing with preditory fish i hope mommy takes them away ............soon.
> ...


no shame on you because clearly you have no respect for other members and if you were mature enough youd know that this thread had graphic content and stayed away like a "MATURE" person


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

il post because its an open forum and by putting your vid on here your inviting opinions.

i dont concider my point of view to be "bs" dont bs mean lies? anyway iv read your comments and

i expect you to read mine .i know your not gonna change why should you? its obviously something that you enjoy my main point is that many many people browse this site im sure and that kind of crap that you display gives piranha a bad name .i myself found this site just by surfing and even though iv kept piranha for some 25 years i was shocked by some of the things my fellow piranha keepers were using the fish for.
i am sorry for the likes of j2 as i trully belive piranhas could do without him


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

patriot said:


> il post because its an open forum and by putting your vid on here your inviting opinions.
> 
> i dont concider my point of view to be "bs" dont bs mean lies? anyway iv read your comments and
> 
> ...


your POV is neat-o!

Good job, J2. You are singlehandedly giving p's a bad name. oh yeah, shame on you

btw post some more vids soon!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

patriot said:


> il post because its an open forum and by putting your vid on here your inviting opinions.
> 
> i dont concider my point of view to be "bs" dont bs mean lies? anyway iv read your comments and
> 
> ...


When I say bs...I mean it as spreading your propaganda...You know what the video is...You know I have a warning on it...So what's the problem? You know I have like 5 feeding videos...So why even say anything...To start a debate? There's no debate...I do what I want...And that's all.

What I bolded...is an insult...And I'm tired of people like you thinking that because someone feeds their Piranhas LIVE food...That they are not responsible fish keepers...I care for my fish very well...Feeding them live fish and taping it...does not make me any less responsible than you.

Look...I respect yours and others opinion...but there's no need to post it here...if you and the other non live feeders had a thread about not feeding your piranhas live food...I would stay out of it...Because I don't want to derail the thread or cause any fights or debates...Nor do I care to...You guys are the exact opposite...You always derail my threads with your non feeding...I'm a bad fish keeper...Propaganda...Just leave it be already...Let people enjoy the video already.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
or is it that you just dont like critisism?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor kissing fish.


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

patriot said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


i agree ,this is a disscusion forum after all and if patriot wants to comment on the specticle offered up by j2 then hes entitled.

i personally find these videos repulsive but then again obviously others dont but its an open forum and we all have a right to have our say.
the warning given although helpfull is bound to encourage people to take notice especially non members who have just surfed on and patriots comment about giving the species a bad name has foundation the distruction of a defenceless fish for enjoyment cant be doing us any favours.
patriot has strong views much stronger than mine and i dont always agree with him but hes entitled to state his opinion just like j2


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

A message to J2...

Putting videos like this on the forum will always upset people, but remember, your not aiming it at them, your aiming it at people like me that enjoy watching them.

Jerry's final thought...

Keep them coming - your vids are great and a lot of people would agree.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dave mcg said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


i agree ,this is a disscusion forum after all and if patriot wants to comment on the specticle offered up by j2 then hes entitled.

i personally find these videos repulsive but then again obviously others dont but its an open forum and we all have a right to have our say.
the warning given although helpfull is bound to encourage people to take notice especially non members who have just surfed on and patriots comment about giving the species a bad name has foundation the distruction of a defenceless fish for enjoyment cant be doing us any favours.
patriot has strong views much stronger than mine and i dont always agree with him but hes entitled to state his opinion just like j2
[/quote]

We've already had this debate and its been decided, if you don't like the video, then don't watch or post about it. It isn't too hard when theres GRAPHIC WARNING and Piranha vs Kissing Fish. What do you think, they're having a pie eating contest?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


i agree ,this is a disscusion forum after all and if patriot wants to comment on the specticle offered up by j2 then hes entitled.

i personally find these videos repulsive but then again obviously others dont but its an open forum and we all have a right to have our say.
the warning given although helpfull is bound to encourage people to take notice especially non members who have just surfed on and patriots comment about giving the species a bad name has foundation the distruction of a defenceless fish for enjoyment cant be doing us any favours.
patriot has strong views much stronger than mine and i dont always agree with him but hes entitled to state his opinion just like j2
[/quote]

We've already had this debate and its been decided, if you don't like the video, then don't watch or post about it. It isn't too hard when theres GRAPHIC WARNING and Piranha vs Kissing Fish. What do you think, they're having a pie eating contest?
[/quote]
/\


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


i agree ,this is a disscusion forum after all and if patriot wants to comment on the specticle offered up by j2 then hes entitled.

i personally find these videos repulsive but then again obviously others dont but its an open forum and we all have a right to have our say.
the warning given although helpfull is bound to encourage people to take notice especially non members who have just surfed on and patriots comment about giving the species a bad name has foundation the distruction of a defenceless fish for enjoyment cant be doing us any favours.
patriot has strong views much stronger than mine and i dont always agree with him but hes entitled to state his opinion just like j2
[/quote]

We've already had this debate and its been decided, if you don't like the video, then don't watch or post about it. It isn't too hard when theres GRAPHIC WARNING and Piranha vs Kissing Fish. What do you think, they're having a pie eating contest?
[/quote]

yup heres the link that i posted earlier

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=104205


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

patriot said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


It is a simple concept which many just don't seem to understand.

These threads are about the video only. So, you may discuss the quality of the recording, the soundtrack for the video, the dinner selection of the p's, etc.

If you want to discuss the MORALE ASPECTS, then start your own damn thread.

Here is an analogy to help make it clearer: Someone starts a thread called 'Pics of my new Rhom'. Then, someone else reads the thread and replies, "Rhoms are stupid. I don't like Rhoms. You are stupid for owning a Rhom. Pygos are better." Why bother even posting?

Everyone is already aware that some members like the live-feedings AND that some members do not like the live-feedings. This thread and all the other feeding threads are not created to figure out which side of the fence that YOU are on.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> It is a simple concept which many just don't seem to understand.
> 
> These threads are about the video only. So, you may discuss the quality of the recording, the soundtrack for the video, the dinner selection of the p's, etc.
> 
> ...


Well said









And that's the final word on the ethics of live feedings in this thread (feel free to start a new discussion about this in the appropriate forum) - period. Don't push your luck, people...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

j2 man your fish are getting big and fat. awsome fish man


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

mauls said:


> there his fish, he's going to feed whatever he wants to them weither i like it or not. Its just gay how you make is a VS. battle like i said earlier, im suprised you dont post your piranha's record in ur sig.
> 
> Piranha's 4-0 TKO :laugh:


ummmmm...not funny!!!!
BTW J2 nice video dude...also nice selection of music!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gamgenius said:


> so.....were not allowed to comment on a public forum anymore ?
> or is it that you just dont like critisism?


It is a simple concept which many just don't seem to understand.

These threads are about the video only. So, you may discuss the quality of the recording, the soundtrack for the video, the dinner selection of the p's, etc.

If you want to discuss the MORALE ASPECTS, then start your own damn thread.

Here is an analogy to help make it clearer: Someone starts a thread called 'Pics of my new Rhom'. Then, someone else reads the thread and replies, "Rhoms are stupid. I don't like Rhoms. You are stupid for owning a Rhom. Pygos are better." Why bother even posting?

Everyone is already aware that some members like the live-feedings AND that some members do not like the live-feedings. This thread and all the other feeding threads are not created to figure out which side of the fence that YOU are on.








[/quote]

Thank you. That is the final word people. If you dont like the thread, or content, dont open it. (((J2))) obviously did everything he could in the title to warn people and I commend him for that respect given. If you want to discuss whether or not live feedings are right/wrong, feel free to open another thread. The fact that this is an open discussion forum does not erase the requirement to stay on-topic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I have a unique view here (sort of). There are all kinds of ugly sites that show some unbelievably horrible stuff. How close to that end of the spectrum this is?... not sure. But it has been discussed a lot. This board was started by a piranha "vs" mouse vid and I didn't even know that when I was invited on. I honestly dont approve of most of these very unnatural feedings but the site is founded on it. I've slowly started to distance myself from these topics and I'd welcome anyone else that disapproves to do the same, you cant save the world (you'll find that out around 30 or so), you can only hope that people learn to respect life the way you have learned to.







(go non-p!







)

What's this that I dropped?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> I have a unique view here (sort of). There are all kinds of ugly sites that show some unbelievably horrible stuff. How close to that end of the spectrum this is?... not sure. But it has been discussed a lot. This board was started by a piranha "vs" mouse vid and I didn't even know that when I was invited on. I honestly dont approve of most of these very unnatural feedings but the site is founded on it. I've slowly started to distance myself from these topics and I'd welcome anyone else that disapproves to do the same, you cant save the world (you'll find that out around 30 or so), you can only hope that people learn to respect life the way you have learned to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude whatever floats yer boat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> I have a unique view here (sort of). There are all kinds of ugly sites that show some unbelievably horrible stuff. How close to that end of the spectrum this is?... not sure. But it has been discussed a lot. This board was started by a piranha "vs" mouse vid and I didn't even know that when I was invited on. I honestly dont approve of most of these very unnatural feedings but the site is founded on it. I've slowly started to distance myself from these topics and I'd welcome anyone else that disapproves to do the same, you cant save the world (you'll find that out around 30 or so), you can only hope that people learn to respect life the way you have learned to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude whatever floats yer boat
[/quote]

Um, okay.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks for sharing a cool vid


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Vid J2







But you haven't topped your mouse feeding vid yet. That was a masterpiece.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Poor Gouramis, they were pretty big. Nice vid either way


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Nice Vid J2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit I know...









I'm really trying to top that one...But for some reason...I can't...I think the only way to top it is definitely get something thats slow and a mammal like that mouse...I already have the song I'm gonna put in...Once I get a video that really shines...I just have to find that perfect victim...I just don't know what to use...I really need to find some hairless mice...or something to that effect.

I'm gonna try to make another one this weekend...so we'll see what happens


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Good luck with the new vid J2.

Look forward to seeing it.

By the way, the mouse vid and your others are the nuts


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it was sweet when that one caribe just exploded and grabbed that fish.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

feed them a squirrel or farret


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Feed em a platypus or something...lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Nice Vid J2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit I know...:laugh:

I'm really trying to top that one...But for some reason...I can't...I think the only way to top it is definitely get something thats slow and a mammal like that mouse...I already have the song I'm gonna put in...Once I get a video that really shines...I just have to find that perfect victim...I just don't know what to use...I really need to find some hairless mice...or something to that effect.

I'm gonna try to make another one this weekend...so we'll see what happens








[/quote]
You should starve them for about 2-3 weeks, then stick your arm in there and try to pet them. But make sure to cut your finger before you put it in there for sanitary purposes.

I'd pay to see that


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Nice Vid J2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit I know...:laugh:

I'm really trying to top that one...But for some reason...I can't...I think the only way to top it is definitely get something thats slow and a mammal like that mouse...I already have the song I'm gonna put in...Once I get a video that really shines...I just have to find that perfect victim...I just don't know what to use...I really need to find some hairless mice...or something to that effect.

I'm gonna try to make another one this weekend...so we'll see what happens








[/quote]
You should starve them for about 2-3 weeks, then stick your arm in there and try to pet them. But make sure to cut your finger before you put it in there for sanitary purposes.

I'd pay to see that








[/quote]

Or I could just cut you up...and throw you in there...Either way.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

great vid.Do you ever notice how long fish stay alive after being ripped in half.Once my olds reds ate almost the whole fish,all was left was it's head and he was still trying to breath


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

351winsor said:


> great vid.Do you ever notice how long fish stay alive after being ripped in half.Once my olds reds ate almost the whole fish,all was left was it's head and he was still trying to breath












I do notice that actually...And its pretty weird...They'll get torn to peieces but stay alive for awhile after that. In my latest video...Just shot last night...They took on a pretty big Tinfoil Barb...And pretty much the same thing happened...The video will be up soon...Just got some editing to do.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> great vid.Do you ever notice how long fish stay alive after being ripped in half.Once my olds reds ate almost the whole fish,all was left was it's head and he was still trying to breath


:nod:

I do notice that actually...And its pretty weird...They'll get torn to peieces but stay alive for awhile after that. In my latest video...Just shot last night...They took on a pretty big Tinfoil Barb...And pretty much the same thing happened...The video will be up soon...Just got some editing to do.









[/quote]
Thats because a fishes vital organs are placed close to the head, the head is usually the last part to be eaten thus keeping the fishes vital organs untouched.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Cool video,...I still enjoy watching P's act out instinctivley. Good job.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great video qaulity

and why is there a huge battle going on







idiots

and ace u are my hero ,i love that pic


----------

